# help w/nerve center and PIR



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello all!

Just recieved my monsterguts nerve center! sooooo excited, now the problem is getting it to work with the motion sensor lol.

I bought the pir from monster guts as well, I connected a wire the the + and the - on the inside of the pir (it comes with no wires pre attached). that block had one more opening that wasnt labeled so i assume that is the ground???.(referance the pic below, their is a block in the upper left hand corner which is the one I am referring too, the first opening is a +, the second is a -, and the third is unlabeled, not sure if I am wiring it right)










I plugged each of the 3 corresponding wires into the trigger block on the nerve center and it is not triggering, my pir is turning on as I can see the red light turn on when the nerve center is plugged in, yet when i set it to sc1, nothing happens when i wave my hand infront of it. Wiring suggestions please!!!!!! thx!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

btw, the inputs for the trigger block are GND, 12V, and IN. THX!!!!!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am also having trouble wiring my 12V solenoid to it :-( lol, the picoboo jr was soo much easier! any help would be greatly appreciated on the wiring! (on the pico, I had the solenoid powered off the picos power supply with a jumper, the nerve center seems to not be working in the same way) any suggestions? (I want to be very careful because I fried my pico on accident lol)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've never wired one of these myself, so I don't want to give you bad advice. Here's a link to some vids that may help:
http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=193


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

So i was able to get the PIR to work correctly(pretty cool!), Now, I just cannot get my 12v solenoid hooked up :-(. The nerve center does not power whats plugged into it so I plugged my solenoid (has only one pos and one neg coming out of it) into a 12v 1A walwart, spliced the pos wire and plugged one end into the COM and one into the NO, and still nothin. Any suggestions?


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Does the solenoid fire when you reconnect the spliced positive wire (bypass the relay completely)? If not check voltage output on the adapter and check polarity on the solenoid. If solenoid works when bypassed then maybe the relay isn't firing. Are there 2 relay COMs ,NOs and NCs?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is the solenoid AC? You could try using the N.C. output to see if the solenoid fires. Does the controller need to be programmed to operate?


----------

